# Shotshells For Defense



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

My mom does some traveling with her job and carries a .38 Special in her purse. My dad came up with the idea to load every other cylinder with a shotshell then set it so that a shotshell was the first thing up. The idea is to just point and shoot on the first shot and stun the bad guy and give more time to get serious with the second shot (my mom is a good shot). We have played with the shotshells some and they will put the wadding through a feed sack at 15 yards, no doubt they will get your attention. Both her and dad are comfortable with the idea, but I am not as sure myself. Especially if the bad guy was doped up. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We discussed this very recently here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8591&highlight=shotshell.

Your folks should bear in mind that fights happen in very compressed time frames. You may only get one shot. It needs to count.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

I can't agree more with mike I want my first shot to count just as much as the second. As far as home defense goes I not interested in getting ther attention I more concerned that they are no longer moving when they leave :enforcer:


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Captain said:


> I can't agree more with mike I want my first shot to count just as much as the second. As far as home defense goes I not interested in getting ther attention I more concerned that they are no longer moving when they leave :enforcer:


I couldn't of said it any better...............


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Rather a bad idea, in my opinion. This is life and death we're talking about. She may need every shot, to avoid having her head cut off, or intestines cut out. Self defense is unbelievably ghastly.
Every shot should be with the most effective ammunition she can handle.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with what's been said. Having only 5 or 6 shots in the first place, I wouldn't want just half of them to be truly effective vs. the attacker.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

You all just confirmed what I already thought. Thanks for the input.


----------

